# question about 4x4 beach acess



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

im in virginia and i sometimes i drive to the outerbanks with the family to do some camping....i always see you guys fishing in the outer banks and you drive your 4x4 s on the beach...what do i need to do that...a permit..how much..and where can i buy one.....thanks guys...fish on !!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you're gonna open a can of worms with this question,check the 4x4 forum for good tips,as for what part of the beach will be open check the preserve beach access site


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

No permit needed. Just find an open ramp from OI to Hatteras airdown and go. Then enjoy.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> No permit needed. Just find an open ramp from OI to Hatteras airdown and go. Then enjoy.....


For this year anyway... Next year is set in stone by special interest,through nps and usfwl..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That is true Kenny but we still need to encourage people to come. There will still be some open spaces and I for one intend to make use of them. If folks like me stop completely the place will for sure wither and die......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> That is true Kenny but we still need to encourage people to come. There will still be some open spaces and I for one intend to make use of them. If folks like me stop completely the place will for sure wither and die......


 Thanks for the support,and businesses here need it,although it is hard not to see "glass half empty" sometimes...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I totally agree on the half empty glass. I do try to continue to look on the bright side. I was there that weekend when all this mess was started. I saw what lead up to ALL OF THIS......One stupid person, one stupid act.....

As I have said in the past many times. I will not stop coming until there is absolutely nothing left......My one and biggest gripe is.......90% of the people asking questions about this whole stinky mess are the ones who could care less until it's time for THEIR VACATION or YEARLY FISHING TRIP.....


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

we will be down this june driving all over obx hunting anything that swims! espcecialy those big toothy bastards..lol. CAN NOT WAIT!!!:fishing::beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

moose22dog said:


> we will be down this june driving all over obx hunting anything that swims! espcecialy those big toothy bastards..lol. CAN NOT WAIT!!!:fishing::beer:


Good luck finding a good spot in June.......


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Good luck finding a good spot in June.......


sad but so true


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

wait a minute..!!!....im not one of those who can care less!!!!!!!im from long island...and driving on the beach to surf cast is all i did for a long time....and yes we had a fee...100 bucks for a season pass!!!!....you sound a little hot headed about something....let me know whats going on with that whole mess and you got my support too....i got family in n.c....and they all fish , and will be happy to support the rec. fisherman in anyway possible.....fish on !!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

My point exactly...................


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

please take with a grain of salt with any perceived hostility regarding this subject.

traditional access has been in limbo now for close to 4 years. limiting access and threats to existing access have been around way longer.

being able to drive a vehicle on the beach is special and required for Hatteras Island in many ways. 

I was going to post a bunch of beliefs about this, but instead I encourage you to start looking here...

http://vimeo.com/14696293


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

moose22dog said:


> we will be down this june *driving all over obx *hunting anything that swims!



Good luck with this one too

><))))*>


----------

